# 4-H leader needed for York County SC dairy goat club.



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Our York County, SC 4-H club is starting a dairy goat club.
We need an adult in York County to volunteer to lead it so it can be official.
If you are interested, contact our 4-H agent at [email protected]
Thanks!


----------

